# Nonesuch Car & Foundry Back in Business



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Good news! *Nonesuch Car and Foundry* is back in business after a long hiatus, and their fabulously detailed foam logs are once again available.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Are the pieces that extend the short Bachmann cars into longer versions also available, and if so, where can they be ordered from?

John


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

That I can't tell you John. Their web site (linked above) is still under construction and as yet doesn't show their products. However, it does list contact info, so you can email and ask them.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info Dwight.


----------

